# R35 just stolen



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Couldn***8217;t have been more than an hour or so ago (1/1.30am). Blue R35. Stock. Reg: HO11 GTR
***x1f61e;


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

How did it get stolen? Keys, jacked, drive, car park? Any security fitted? Where are you?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Did the car have any tracking system or immobiliser on it. Which part of the country are you in.... Hope you get it back


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry, I was a bit dishevelled last night. I***8217;m based on the south side of Leigh, near Warrington (NW). 

The house was broken into and keys taken. They took nothing else.

Car has no tracker or additional security features. There should be CCTV footage though.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear this mate, happened to me 5/6 years ago with my EVO. I hope the police pull their finger out!


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Omg, sorry to read it, I hope it will be found!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Any pics so we can share it on Facebook?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sad news :{ you not had it long?


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Bastards! I really feel for you. I hope that you a) find it intact and in good condition or b) the insurance company does the decent thing and settles quickly.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks all. The police say it was picked up by an ANPR camera about 10 minutes after I called the theft in. The car was heading towards Merseyside at this point. I assume it will be parked up somewhere now, waiting to see if a tracker gives its location.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Chronos said:


> Sad news :{ you not had it long?


Since Aug '17. Just over a year.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope you find it buddy


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Lastest picture I have of the car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope you get it back in one piece without any damage, then protect the damn thing please.... Lovely looking car.... I feel for you buddy


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Kal-El said:


> Thanks all. The police say it was picked up by an ANPR camera about 10 minutes after I called the theft in. The car was heading towards Merseyside at this point. I assume it will be parked up somewhere now, waiting to see if a tracker gives its location.


That sucks big time!

I thought you said it didn't have a tracker?

David


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Just hope insurance hasn't had this declared as tracker fitted. Would invalidate the claim if its not on as previous post.


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear that mate. Cars can be replaced, as long as you and your family were unharmed that's the main thing!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BigBen said:


> Just hope insurance hasn't had this declared as tracker fitted. Would invalidate the claim if its not on as previous post.


What the OP is saying is that crims that steal high end cars usually park them up somewhere inconspicuous for a few days and if it’s still there when they return they know it doesn’t have a tracker fitted.

They’re not daft. They don’t want to drive a stolen car with a tracker to its dismantling location.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> What the OP is saying is that crims that steal high end cars usually park them up somewhere inconspicuous for a few days and if it’s still there when they return they know it doesn’t have a tracker fitted.
> 
> They’re not daft. They don’t want to drive a stolen car with a tracker to its dismantling location.


Surely there must be some sort of scanners out there that show you where the tracker is?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> Surely there must be some sort of scanners out there that show you where the tracker is?


That's why I highly recommend the ghost immobiliser system, it doesn't emit any frequencies so can't be scanned, jammed or blocked and it's soo small once fitted correctly its almost impossible to find.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

agent-x said:


> Surely there must be some sort of scanners out there that show you where the tracker is?


Trackers can be disabled in 2 minutes with a £10 pound gadget , trackers are worthless.

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/anti-tracker-gps-blocker-approx-15-delivered-dealextremecom-665404


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Trackers can be disabled in 2 minutes with a £10 pound gadget , trackers are worthless.
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/anti-tracker-gps-blocker-approx-15-delivered-dealextremecom-665404


wow! Arn't modern trackers supposed to have anti-block for these types of devices?


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

JohnE90M3 said:


> agent-x said:
> 
> 
> > Surely there must be some sort of scanners out there that show you where the tracker is?
> ...


That***8217;s disappointing, I haven***8217;t heard about it yet.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ghost it and it ain't going anywhere in a hurry unless it's physically picked up and that's when a decent trackers helps out. Car crime is on the increase especially with keyless go cars, auduis, mercs, bm's, range rovers, gtrs and the list goes on. These are taken in literally seconds by simply scanning and cloning the key fob codes from inside your premises, they don't need to be break into your home for the keys or even need the key they simply scan the key code and press a button and off they go and that's where a Ghost immobiliser tells them to F off and won't allow the hacking of the ecu or even start the car without the unique customer chosen pin code through the vehicles factory button choice. Codes between 4 & 20 digits of your choice and the customer can Change it as often as he/she wishes.


----------



## DED1T (Oct 3, 2018)

When you have £30k+ in a car a few hundred pounds to have a decent tracker AND ghost fitted is a no brainer, especially with GTR's. I hope your cars gearbox hasn't been damaged, cheeky *****!


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

If you want to stop people scanning for your keys, put them in a faraday bag. Less than £10 from Amazon.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AnEvoGuy said:


> If you want to stop people scanning for your keys, put them in a faraday bag. Less than £10 from Amazon.


Yep.

I bought one from Halfords a while ago. With the key in the bag, even with the bag in my hand stood right next to the car, the car will not unlock.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AnEvoGuy said:


> If you want to stop people scanning for your keys, put them in a faraday bag. Less than £10 from Amazon.





snuffy said:


> Yep.
> 
> I bought one from Halfords a while ago. With the key in the bag, even with the bag in my hand stood right next to the car, the car will not unlock.





Takamo said:


> Ghost it and it ain't going anywhere in a hurry unless it's physically picked up and that's when a decent trackers helps out. Car crime is on the increase especially with keyless go cars, auduis, mercs, bm's, range rovers, gtrs and the list goes on. These are taken in literally seconds by simply scanning and cloning the key fob codes from inside your premises, they don't need to be break into your home for the keys or even need the key they simply scan the key code and press a button and off they go and that's where a Ghost immobiliser tells them to F off and won't allow the hacking of the ecu or even start the car without the unique customer chosen pin code through the vehicles factory button choice. Codes between 4 & 20 digits of your choice and the customer can Change it as often as he/she wishes.


yep, yep and yep!

more info below and a video of the scum actually scanning for the key codes on a BMW, and opening the car!

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/541201-...s-key-fob-scanned-car-stolen-eeeek-video.html


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AnEvoGuy said:


> If you want to stop people scanning for your keys, put them in a faraday bag. Less than £10 from Amazon.


Bag or no bag, keys or no keys they can plug into the car and pickup the key code also but if its got a ghost system that ain't happening. I'm baffled why car owners pay 10k+ on buying a car and then skimp on security that works and is also transferable to their next car in the future.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Trackers can be disabled in 2 minutes with a £10 pound gadget , trackers are worthless.
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/anti-tracker-gps-blocker-approx-15-delivered-dealextremecom-665404


Fortunately car security trackers don’t rely solely on GPS. The cheaper self install end of the market do, but Thatcham cat5 onwards don’t.

For instance the original Tracker uses GPS, GSM and VHF/UHF to determine a vehicle’s location.

GSM isn’t just to send SMS messages, it can also triangulate a car’s position using 3 or more mobile phone masts fairly reliably. 

UHF/VHF technology is used by every major police force in their vehicles to track down a Tracker equipped car. This was the original tech before GPS became more reliable and widespread and is still used today simply because it is more difficult to jam (jamming a receiver is always easier than jamming a transmitter).

So no, Trackers aren’t all useless.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I put mine in valet mode when its parked, aint going very far at all and slowly at that


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Ghost rocks for my peace of mind!

David


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Fortunately car security trackers don’t rely solely on GPS. The cheaper self install end of the market do, but Thatcham cat5 onwards don’t.
> 
> For instance the original Tracker uses GPS, GSM and VHF/UHF to determine a vehicle’s location.
> 
> ...


all this is useless when the police dont give a toss about your stolen car - " heres a crime number off you go "


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> all this is useless when the police dont give a toss about your stolen car - " heres a crime number off you go "


Interestingly I’ve had two cars stolen with keys in the last 15 years, both had the original Tracker installed, both recovered by Plod within 3 hours of being taken. The coppers concerned also sat with my cars until I arrived with spare keys to remove them.

All my cars have Trackers now as I also know what a bunch of ******s Insurnace companies are when it comes to paying out the full amount due.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Interestingly I’ve had two cars stolen with keys in the last 15 years, both had the original Tracker installed, both recovered by Plod within 3 hours of being taken. The coppers concerned also sat with my cars until I arrived with spare keys to remove them.
> 
> All my cars have Trackers now as I also know what a bunch of ******s Insurnace companies are when it comes to paying out the full amount due.


Trackers are good in there own way unfortunately but unfortunately the car is taken with the keys and id tags then until you notify the tracker company they are non the wiser that someone else is driving the car. The ghost has no fobs, tags, hidden switches or keypads it's simply in your head as your chosen code. It's a fantastic bit of kit and does what it says on the tin. I advise anyone to get it installed by me or any good approved installer but get it done, the thieves are too lazy to be taking your car apart to look for a device it's all about plug and go now for them.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Remember a friends stolen RS turbo being found by the police - " yep we have found it , its on a gypsy caravan site help yourself "


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

AnEvoGuy said:


> If you want to stop people scanning for your keys, put them in a faraday bag. Less than £10 from Amazon.


Yep I have two, one for home and the other in the car for trips.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Yep I have two, one for home and the other in the car for trips.


And what happens God forbidden your keys were stolen then what?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Takamo said:


> And what happens God forbidden your keys were stolen then what?


Your in the shit.:chuckle:


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Takamo said:


> And what happens God forbidden your keys were stolen then what?


I have a Smartrak tracker. Would you suggest getting a ghost also?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Unimag said:


> I have a Smartrak tracker. Would you suggest getting a ghost also?


100% because trackers are good but ghost is the best security and peace of mind.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Takamo said:


> That's why I highly recommend the ghost immobiliser system, it doesn't emit any frequencies so can't be scanned, jammed or blocked and it's soo small once fitted correctly its almost impossible to find.


can you fit it to any car e.g. my r32



JohnE90M3 said:


> Trackers can be disabled in 2 minutes with a £10 pound gadget , trackers are worthless.
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/anti-tracker-gps-blocker-approx-15-delivered-dealextremecom-665404


That's bloody mad!


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Takamo said:


> 100% because trackers are good but ghost is the best security and peace of mind.


How much?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> can you fit it to any car e.g. my r32
> 
> 
> 
> That's bloody mad!


No sorry, it works through the cars canbus communication system and the R32, 33 & 34 are old school analogue style wiring setup, if you imagine a old school analogue TV and now Digital TV completely different sorry not trying to be sarcastic just trying to explain.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Unimag said:


> How much?


You have pm


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Takamo said:


> You have pm


Goddit ta


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Takamo said:


> No sorry, it works through the cars canbus communication system and the R32, 33 & 34 are old school analogue style wiring setup, if you imagine a old school analogue TV and now Digital TV completely different sorry not trying to be sarcastic just trying to explain.


I understand

What would be the best solution for the 32?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> I understand
> 
> What would be the best solution for the 32?


Decent cat one alarm system with warn away system and a tracker. You can give me a call for further information 07973733441


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

hi all

Sorry to hear that the car has been stolen, 

in his case the keys were used to drive off with the car, therefore will insurance still pay out?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

tangoturbo said:


> hi all
> Sorry to hear that the car has been stolen,
> 
> in his case the keys were used to drive off with the car, therefore will insurance still pay out?


Yes as long as the keys were stored securely and not left in an unlocked house. I had a Civic Type-R stolen after a break in and received full market value from insurer.

The fuzz found the car a week later but failed to tell anyone for 6 months. They then tried to charge me for 6 months storage!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tangoturbo said:


> hi all
> 
> Sorry to hear that the car has been stolen,
> 
> in his case the keys were used to drive off with the car, therefore will insurance still pay out?


Yes because the keys were not in the car, it's only if the keys are left in the car or the car is left running and some basket drives off with it then it voids your theft insurance.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

slapshot said:


> Yes as long as the keys were stored securely and not left in an unlocked house. I had a Civic Type-R stolen after a break in and received full market bale from insurer.
> 
> The fuzz found the car a week later but failed to tell anyone for 6 months. They then tried to charge me for 6 months storage!


They don't call them PLODS for no reason.... Divs!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got a tracker that I can actually use to kill the car engine from an app on my phone, and being a Cat 5 cannot be blocked so easily. Must admit the tech is so good nowadays I'd always have one on my GTR.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've got a tracker that I can actually use to kill the car engine from an app on my phone, and being a Cat 5 cannot be blocked so easily. Must admit the tech is so good nowadays I'd always have one on my GTR.


But you would first need to know that the car was stolen before you would activate the remote immobilisation and by then they would have probably found and removed the tracker. I always advise any customer regardless of vehicle that a tracker is only any good if its in conjunction with a ghost immobiliser system or a good cat one alarm system. The stock gtr alarm is naff you could be standing next to the car with the alarm going off and you can hardly hear it.... Bloody pathetic on a car like these.


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Have the police found your car?


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi mate any news about your car? I also have a blue one, identical to yours. If I lived in the UK I***8217;d get Takamo to fit it with a Ghost Immobiliser, no brainer especially after reading what happened to you


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi Chaps,

Car was surprisingly recovered. Not sure what I'm going to do with it in the long term but it had a ghost and tracker fitted by Takamo last week.

Really pleased with the install from Rab. He's a really pleasant chap and spent the time to explain the systems to me and get me up and running. Highly recommended.

The experience certainly gave me a much needed wake-up call RE security. My property is like Fort Knox now!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Car was surprisingly recovered. Not sure what I'm going to do with it in the long term but it had a ghost and tracker fitted by Takamo last week.
> 
> ...


how and Where? any damage or just parked up to see if was tracked?


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> how and Where? any damage or just parked up to see if was tracked?


Cosmetic damage only (thankfully).
I can't really talk about the details of the case at this juncture.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Car was surprisingly recovered. Not sure what I'm going to do with it in the long term but it had a ghost and tracker fitted by Takamo last week.
> 
> ...



Firstly thank you for your kind words and business, glad we met your expectations and provided you with good service and support, it's a great shame that we had to cross palms as a result of the unfortunate circumstances but better late than never. Cheers again and if your over these sides please feel free to pop in for a cuppa and chinwag.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Was it only recovered recently? Seems odd?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Takamo said:


> But you would first need to know that the car was stolen before you would activate the remote immobilisation and by then they would have probably found and removed the tracker. I always advise any customer regardless of vehicle that a tracker is only any good if its in conjunction with a ghost immobiliser system or a good cat one alarm system. The stock gtr alarm is naff you could be standing next to the car with the alarm going off and you can hardly hear it.... Bloody pathetic on a car like these.


Just noticed this. The tracker monitor would call me within seconds of the car moving as there is a special way to start the car. It’s a very good tracker!


----------

